# Melvin & Stump Branch



## Rftreeman (Apr 16, 2009)

So why are they not on the show this year?


----------



## windthrown (Apr 17, 2009)

Last I heard when I was out in Banks was that Stump Branch went under. But I see that they are still up on the web: www.stumpbranchlogging.com

So I dunno. Next time I am in Banks I will ask about them.


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe the visit from OSHA after last years show had something to do with it?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 17, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Last I heard when I was out in Banks was that Stump Branch went under. But I see that they are still up on the web: www.stumpbranchlogging.com
> 
> 
> :agree2:tom trees


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2009)

There wasn't much logging going on last Fall. There's even less right now. The "green gold" doesn't pay to log right now unless you have to keep a mill open.


----------



## Junior (Apr 17, 2009)

Melvin's still around, just seen him a couple days ago, bidding on some jobs.


----------



## TDunk (Apr 17, 2009)

I liked Melvin. Didn't have the best equipment or anything, but looked liked a good guy to work for. Except for jammer logging and almost dyeing, but other than that.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 17, 2009)

haha that jammer logging was something else.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 17, 2009)

i read that the history channel didn't make stump branch a good enough offer to be on the show (and to make up for lost production).


----------



## Junior (Apr 17, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> i read that the history channel didn't make stump branch a good enough offer to be on the show (and to make up for lost production).



That's exactly what he was telling me...


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 17, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I liked Melvin. Didn't have the best equipment or anything, but looked liked a good guy to work for. Except for jammer logging and almost dyeing, but other than that.


yep, he did seem like a good guy.



forestryworks said:


> i read that the history channel didn't make stump branch a good enough offer to be on the show (and to make up for lost production).


can't blame the man for that, got to make money.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 18, 2009)

The Stump Branch Crew was my favorite, they were wicked funny.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 18, 2009)

stump branch or Gustafson would be better than aqua logger or the heli outfit


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 18, 2009)

Levi works for Pihl, and Eric works for Jay Browning?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think Melvin's outfit made it.


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 18, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Levi works for Pihl, and Eric works for Jay Browning?



Probably another thing the History Channel was involved with.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 18, 2009)

Whatever happened to Dustin Titus? He was a good cutter.


----------

